# Baking Macarons in Deck Oven



## amandajean (Sep 14, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a temperature setting for macarons in a deck oven? Specifically Doyon 2T2. I perfected my recipe in my home oven and attempted in a Doyon yesterday and completely flopped.

There were a lot of other variables causing problems (new mixer, new tools, new pans, etc) but my baseline temp of ~300 farenheit was failing me and the ovens take so long to adjust temperature. I'm also wondering if I should bake macarons with the door open?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Regardless of your oven brand or type, the only way you're going to know your optimum baking temp, is by experimenting with your oven. It may not be calibrated and even though the dial says 300, it may not be actually baking at that temp. The only way to know is to put a thermometer inside the oven. 

And it's true.....deck ovens are slow to adjust to temp changes. They designed to hold an even heat and I prefer to use deck ovens for items that need a higher constant heat.....like pizzas, breads, pastries, etc. 

That being said, and knowing there are so many variables when it comes to macarons, you need to eliminate all problems that may be coming from those variables because we all know macarons can be fussy. 

I wouldn't suggest baking macarons with the oven door open....it's like watching money fly out the window. After you pipe them and they are on the sheet pans drying, put a thermometer in the oven and bring it up to temp. Since the bottom of a deck oven is very hot, I imagine the direct heat from the sheet pan/oven bottom could be part of the problem. In your home oven, there is air circulating around the bottom of the pan. Not so with a deck. I would suggest putting an inverted sheet pan on the oven deck and then putting your pan of macarons on top of that to avoid the harsh bottom heat. Also, do you have bottom and top heat controls on your oven, or is it just one control? If you have both, I would say to turn the top heat off or much lower than the bottom to avoid a temperature spike. 

Let us know how that works out.


----------

